# Chew for IBD dogs



## ashpaw (Jun 26, 2013)

For those of us with gs with IBD, finding/making treats and chew can be a huge issue. Our internal med specialist said to try greenies, but it seems like the protein or formulation is not giving good results, aka diarrhea. So I frowned, it's so difficult, I want to give her snacks other than her prescription diet 

I shopped around and found Whimzees at an independent feed store. We tried them, they come in three colors and flavors, but all vegetarian and gluten free. Which helps in the case of having an IBD gs. Her favorite in the bag seems to be the pale cream colored one, followed by the green, and then the orange. Plus the pale one seems to agree with her stomach more. She hasn't had diarrhea when chewing on the pale one.

I just wanted to share my find with everyone especially if your babies have IBD too. FYI, she gets the chews ~twice a month, depending on her condition. I believe Petco has started to carry them in their stock.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Nikki has EPI, IBD & food allergies 

For treats we use the "Potato Pleasers" (they are expensive but she tolerates them well): https://serenegy.com/

She is also ok with her elk antlers (split). Other than that she gets her banana in the evening and a little bit of apple every now and then and that's it.


----------

